# Plants slowly dieing



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I have a cycled aquarium with co2 and fertz dosed everyday its PPS pro and the leaves of the plants have brown stuff all over them and slowly dieing I dont know what to Do?!!!?


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

There is new growth on the tops I have 96W of lighting on 29gal tank


----------



## jseyfert3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds like diatoms (get yourself so Otocinclus or similar) but perhaps a picture would show something different.


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Some pictures of the problem


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

even more pictures thanks for looking and suggestions for cleaning or getting rid of whatever this is would be awesome. THanks


----------



## jackal148 (Jan 12, 2013)

The plants look fine. They are just cover by brown algae (diatoms). Now is a good time to introduce some Ottos. They will make short work of the brown algae and all that "food" will help them acclimate to your aquarium. Ottos are easiest to establish when a new tank is flush with brown algae. The little buggers will clean up the plants in no time.


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

Ok however I wish my fish place her in town didnt suck and they dont have ottos I dont think Ill have to wait to get to the nearest biggest town.


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

My plants are growing however i noticed specifically the two types of cabomba i have the lower leaves fall off however the upper leaves are still growing everyday.
any ideas?


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I still have the algae on the leaves every time new leaves sprout its not but a day or two later they are covered in the algae.
Any ideas how to stop this?


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

How long are you running your lights? What kind of lights? Kelvin? Watts?


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

yeah, your plants are fine only algae (brown) that's natural for fishtank when it is not cycled. add biofilter and put airpump so that beneficial with grow faster. make your light low for a few weeks. add some algae eaters if you can find them. it will be okay soon... but it will take time....


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

*FT, I need dwarf hairgrass belem*

I got a lot of sp ludwigia red "rare" I need to Dwarf hairgrass belem anybody can provide me. how many stem do you need for you dhg belem for trade?


----------



## elkhunter (May 24, 2012)

I have 4 24W bulbs two roseate bulbs and 2 6700K bulbs on for 10 hours with an algae break in the mid day. I run dosed ferts from PPS pro everyday as suggested with pressurized CO2 at about 76-77 degrees F. I have eco complete mixed with regular gravel.


----------

